# best place to buy



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

where is the best place to buy live food and frowzen where they will let me pay by potal order or cheque. ?

cheers


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

(Cough) Ricks (Cough)


www.rickslivefood.com


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

bump. best place to buy frozen food that allows cheque/postal order


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I accept postal order/cheque but I don't know how competitive our prices are (link in sig), because we're mostly a livestock retailer who do a small amount of equipment and foodstuff online.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

kaimarion said:


> (Cough) Ricks (Cough)
> 
> 
> www.rickslivefood.com


 
think u should quit smoking :lol2:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Well I accept postal order/cheque but I don't know how competitive our prices are (link in sig), because we're mostly a livestock retailer who do a small amount of equipment and foodstuff online.


nice sit thiknk ill place a order. is postage one fixed price no matter the amount of frozen food bought or does it increase as you buy more ?

discounts for rfuk member :whistling2:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

also tempted by your cb07 bci but think ill read up a bit more before hand


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

joe0709 said:


> nice sit thiknk ill place a order. is postage one fixed price no matter the amount of frozen food bought or does it increase as you buy more ?
> 
> discounts for rfuk member :whistling2:


TNT / Next day courier is same price no matter how much you order. Enter RFUK as a coupon code to get 10% off (on orders over £25)


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

registered and noticed id made a mistake on the address so tried to change filled all my details in clicked a country and clicked continue and all it keeps sying is select a country andd i have ???/


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

joe0709 said:


> registered and noticed id made a mistake on the address so tried to change filled all my details in clicked a country and clicked continue and all it keeps sying is select a country andd i have ???/


Chuck me a PM with what you want to correct if you're having problems with it, it's pretty new, but when I go to your account the country is listed.. not sure what that problem might be but I can update it manually.


----------



## strongboW (Dec 12, 2007)

i get all mine from my local pet shop


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

strongboW said:


> i get all mine from my local pet shop


 
with me having all the t's and then theres the mantis and then the snake and the scorp and some beardies to come and soon a bci so its going to be a dear due so reckon itll be cheaper to buy in bulk or breed my own


----------

